# POST Daten herausfinden



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2004)

Wie kann ich herausfinden welche Post-Daten ein Formular auf einer Seite versendet?
Gibt es dafür ein Programm, oder einen Programmcode?


Liebe Grüße
josDesign


----------



## ZeroEnna (16. Dezember 2004)

kannste doch einfach im quelltext der seite nachschauen

 alles was zwischen <form ...> und </form> ist, wird versendet


----------



## sam (17. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du PHP zur Verfügung hast, kannst du auf der Zeilseite mit folgendem Code alles sehen, was gesendet wurde.


```
<?php
  print_r($_POST);
  ?>
```
 Ansonsten einfach den Code des Formulars anschauen...wenn der nicht allzu lang und komplex ist, kann man auch sehen, was gesendet wird 

  mfg
  sam


----------

